# 3 seater settee? no chance!



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

She said, in doggy code of course, "this is my bed, it isn't meant for 3 people to sit on" 

:lol:


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Now I would love to be a dog  

Maddie


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Possession is 9/10th of the law. Our old flat coat used to go completely rigid when she didn't want to move off the settee -used to get away with murder


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Super sofa tester


----------

